# Nissan Sentra STA



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's an updated pic of my 2000 Nissan Exalta Sentra STA..which is basically your B14 Body Sentra with a whole lotta modifications










It's been quite a long time since I last posted here at Nissan Forums 

and yeah, here's the link to its cardomain site which I just updated after several years of neglect 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/417303
_new pictures of the cars interior and exterior, including its new engine upgrade_


----------



## Diana (May 19, 2009)

We have the same car as well. Im from the Philippines. I bought it from a chinese business man. I didnt realize it has many things to fix, like engine support, cylinder gasket, front shocks, power steering (the oil licks), electrical is messy, only thing i admire from this car is fresh interior. when the shocks were replaced i experienced a nice ride. Of course aircon is so nice. Just today i heard a noise in the engine. It was found out that the bearing of the alternator is broken and i have it replaced. Im still waiting for other things to break up. Hope nothing to come.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Good looking car you have there.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hey thanks buddy. Diana you got PM


----------

